
Build walls on seafloor to stop glaciers melting, scientists say - blimey74
Build walls on seafloor to stop glaciers melting, scientists say<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;environment&#x2F;2018&#x2F;sep&#x2F;20&#x2F;build-walls-on-seafloor-to-stop-glaciers-melting-scientists-say?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Submit_to_HN
======
cjbenedikt
Sounds like another "job" for Elon Musk...

